

'Light Pipes' Increase the Performance of Organic Solar Cells by More than 100% - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/05/fibercell-light-pipes-fiber-optics-organic-solar-cells-panels.php

======
jared314
Light Pipes = Solar Concentrators

~~~
waivej
Like adding mirrors to reflect more light at a regular solar panel?

~~~
jared314
Like tiny lenses to focus light coming from a wide angle. The 'light pipes'
have a different structure, but accomplish the same thing as lenses.

